# Airetl: starting internet from the middle of the month



## cute.bandar (Sep 21, 2013)

Hey
I have a quick question about airtel broadband. 
I took a broadband connection about a week ago and smartbytes showed: 11 days 15gb left. 
Today it shows 4 days 9.7 gb left. 

So my question is if I were to use these 9.7 gb in the last 4 days, will airtel charge me the full amount 999+taxes ?
Or are they going to charge me the full amount irrespective of whether I finish my quota of 15gb ?

I am on 4mbps/ 15gb FUP   999 plan

Thanks


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 21, 2013)

As this is your first month, they will charge in pro-rata basis. Doesn't matter how much FUP you use, or even you use internet or not.

Plan Value / 30 * Days you used internet.

E.g. Your plan value is 999/-
Say your internet is activated on 15th Sep and your billing date is say 5th of each month.

So Prorata value is 999 / 30 = 33.30/day

So you used net : 5th Oct - 15th Sep = 21 Days.

So your bill will be = 21 x 33.30/- = 699.30/- + Tax.

This is the case for first activation month and whenever you will change the plan.

If you change the plan on say 15th. Then they will calculate prorata basis value on old plan for 5th (your last billing date) to 15th (your changed plan activation date) + Prorata basis value on new plan from 16th to 5th of next month.

Hope it clears your confusion.


----------



## cute.bandar (Sep 21, 2013)

YES! This means I have to download a lot in the next 4 days 

Thanks for clearing up this sarkar.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Sep 21, 2013)

cute.bandar said:


> Hey
> I have a quick question about airtel broadband.
> I took a broadband connection about a week ago and smartbytes showed: 11 days 15gb left.
> Today it shows 4 days 9.7 gb left.
> ...




*www.mes-coloriages-preferes.net/Images/Large/Personnages-celebres-Troll-face-Cereal-Guy-139440.png


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 21, 2013)

cute.bandar said:


> Hey
> I have a quick question about airtel broadband.
> I took a broadband connection about a week ago and smartbytes showed: 11 days 15gb left.
> Today it shows 4 days 9.7 gb left.
> ...



Please correct it mate...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 21, 2013)

cute.bandar said:


> YES! This means I have to download a lot in the next 4 days
> 
> Thanks for clearing up this sarkar.



No issues enjoy 

I enjoyed the same when I took Airtel Broadband, again when I took Airtel 4G and agin when I changed my Airtel Broadband Plan 

I went from 2Mbps 30GB to 2Mbps 80GB..!! So actually I got 30 + 80 = 110 GB that month for the price of one


----------



## theserpent (Sep 21, 2013)

cute.bandar said:


> Hey
> I have a quick question about airtel broadband.
> I took a broadband connection about a week ago and smartbytes showed: 11 days 15gb left.
> Today it shows 4 days 9.7 gb left.
> ...



Dont worry you can download everything in seconds


----------



## Vyom (Sep 22, 2013)

Looks like I need a change of plan from my MTNL. ._.
I have to upgrade from 512kbps and a shitty customer care service! Sigh.


----------

